# [SOLVED] Should I overclock my ram and processor?



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

I would like to get a little more performance out of my computer. I feel that I would rather have a reason for getting new ram and a processor by making them last shorter than what they should. I am wanting them to function perfectly fine until at least February of next year. So if someone could help me out and telling me the best route to go on to get more performance out of my computer I would appreciate it. My specs should be in my profile but just in case they aren't.
I have a HP p6703w And the specs for the motherboard: Everything in it is stock except for the XFX Radeon R7 260X that I added to it. I think I have at least a 500 Watt power supply maybe a 400. 
Anyways what I was thinking was to getting my processor clocked up 200Mhz more maybe 500. And as for the ram I don't know what I can do with it. Honestly I have overclocked only once. And it was on an old geforce 6000 series and it was giving black dashes all across the screen. It seems like with it being overclocked by default it would give this lines. When I under clocked it the lines disappeared. I think I just went with a bad company for that card. But I am just wanting to overclock my processor and ram as easiest as I possibly can without instantly frying my processor or ram.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Should I overclock my ram and processor?*

Generally speaking with OEM systems, OC'ing is allowed (disabled) by the manufacturer as the components are not capable of OC'ing.


----------



## jbmcmillan (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Should I overclock my ram and processor?*



bassfisher6522 said:


> Generally speaking with OEM systems, OC'ing is allowed by the manufacturer as the components are not capable of OC'ing.


Not allowed you mean?In any case oems are bios locked so you can't overclock your processor.One of the few that do allow for some overclocking would be the Dell Alienware series and a few others but as a rule no.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Should I overclock my ram and processor?*

Yes...for sure..."Not Allowed"....Thanks! 

Fingers sometimes don't catch up with the brain....


----------



## konosmgr (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Should I overclock my ram and processor?*

The only way you could overclock the cpu/ram is to either get a new motherboard or try to overclock outside of the bios which are nope-nope for your situation. But you could oc the gpu with MSI afterburner.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Should I overclock my ram and processor?*

Thing is, after referring to your other threads, I'ld be more concerned with your hard drive. A failing drive can and will produced any or all of the systems you describe.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Should I overclock my ram and processor?*

Well for the most part my hard drive is ok. It is just a little finicky. I am beginning to think that it is just a little defective.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Should I overclock my ram and processor?*

Finicky hard drives have a tendency to become useless doorstops with no warning. Do you have at least one backup of all important data?

Overclocking puts extra pressure on the power supply and increases the heat inside the case, which could cause more problems for the already defective hard drive.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Should I overclock my ram and processor?*

Ahh I see. You showed me another problem that is possibly happening. Like the graphics card I now have may be too good for my computer. As I have been noticing graphics related issues with my computer. I will post a new thread for it as this case is solved.


----------

